# Need idea on 6ft Planted Tank LED Lighting



## Geniouscrow (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi,
This is my first post in plantedtank.net . I am from Bangladesh. Planning to set a 6ft x 2ft x 2ft planted tank. as substrate i want to use minarelized substrate and pressurized CO2 system. But I am confused with the Lighting. At first I am think for MH but that is produce too much heat as well as intake a huge electricity. So i think about LED lighting. But in my country still LED light hood for planted aquarium not available. So I have to go for DIY hood. So please suggest me a guide line for making a DIY LED lighting system for my Tank.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

buy bunch of "plant growth blue" and "plant growth red" leds, buy driver/s and build chasis out of aluminium pipes. at least thats what im doing for trying out diy led effect on planth growth


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

also you probably will need green or warm white leds for pleasant plant color to your eye.


----------



## Geniouscrow (Jun 20, 2012)

dzega said:


> buy bunch of "plant growth blue" and "plant growth red" leds, buy driver/s and build chasis out of aluminium pipes. at least thats what im doing for trying out diy led effect on planth growth


thanks for the info. but how many LED light I have to use? and which brand will be best?


----------



## Fishmommy (Feb 16, 2013)

On my 6ft tank I have a wooden canopy. Inside that I mounted 6 AH Supply 26 w LED bulbs and it looks awesome. My plants love it


Sent from my gadget using Trippytalk HD


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Lots of great info around here.

http://www.buildmyled.com/ is a good place to start


----------



## Gilly (May 26, 2004)

I second that. I use buildmyled.com and really like them. Contact Nick there.. He will get you squared away

Gm

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mark Allred (May 3, 2013)

Check these out. I read you should upgrade to the Meanwell drivers.
http://www.aquastyleonline.com/


----------



## majorwoo (Dec 25, 2012)

Nothing against LED (as I've not done them) but I've had great success with DIY CFL - worth checking out.


----------

